# Correct engine oil



## omracing (Aug 12, 2016)

Apologises for a repeated question. Can we confirm the correct engine oil for 2001 TT 225bhp ... Please ... Does this sound right -

Fully synthetic 5W/30W, 504.00 / 507.00


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

omracing said:


> Apologises for a repeated question. Can we confirm the correct engine oil for 2001 TT 225bhp ... Please ... Does this sound right -
> 
> Fully synthetic 5W/30W, 504.00 / 507.00


Hi, Correct.
Hoggy


----------



## omracing (Aug 12, 2016)

Are there any thoughts of preferred brands of oil best suited to the Audi ?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Most people will have their preferences, possibly based on price!
I'm using the Motul Specific 504.00/507.00


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Mobil 1


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Quantum Long Life 3.

Edit - Which is sold by VAG dealers.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

This is what the Audi website says
https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... i-oil.html

Castrol EDGE Professional LongLife III 5W-30


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Stonebridge said:


> This is what the Audi website says
> https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/serv ... i-oil.html
> 
> Castrol EDGE Professional LongLife III 5W-30


Hi, Not normally avail in UK retail outlets anymore, although you may find it on places like Amazon etc.
Edge Titanium FST is the latest oil.
I use Motul VAG spec. 
Hoggy


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

It say 1/2 litre every 620 miles is acceptable!!
I'd call that well f.....d :lol: :lol:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

TT Tom TT said:


> Mobil 1


"Mobil 1" is a whole range of oils, not a specific oil.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium FST 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Assuming it meets the spec, something you can afford to change every year and not one that is too expensive for you to do every 2.

I think we all agree the longlife service schedule cause more issues than it resolves :roll:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Assuming it meets the spec, something you can afford to change every year and not one that is too expensive for you to do every 2.
> 
> I think we all agree the longlife service schedule cause more issues than it resolves :roll:


I suspect that most of the issues are due to people using oil that doesn't meet the spec rather than using the correct spec at the long service interval.

Using the wrong oil at the long service interval is a recipe for disaster...!!


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Indeed, I was a little surprised that TPS informed me the TT oil was the same as my T5 Diesel so guess like you say it's all about the spec.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

David C said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Mobil 1
> ...


I know that, I didn't see the point in regurgitating 5w/30 fully synth'. For this reason I just specified the brand that I feel most confident with using.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Just going by the op's name.
There was a bit of discussion, since I joined forum about 5w-40 and one shell oil meeting the 503.01 spec(that spec might well be in your old handbook).
(5-40) oil supposedly being for hard racers with hi temps all the time or summat and other stuff.
The 507 is really a diesel spec aspect, I think .My diesel oil special low ash fully synth acea 4 or whatever(not vag ) goes coal black within 500 miles  
Have a look at this lil app and all the vw specs and the years and what each standard is supposed to do 
http://www.lubrizol.com/apps/relperftool/pc.html
overlay the 50301 and the 504 .
Higher figures are better.
We could say the aftertreatment bit is more for diesels and dpf filter ,but the sludge aspect concerns us too .
504/507 looks like your only winner.

Im not too impressed with 50888/50999


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The original spec of 503.01 in the early 2000s was 0w-30.Which I used as the Motol oil contained Ester, it doesn't any more so I stick with 5w-30 504/507 spec.
Check the Castrol web site for early APX/BAM 1.8 225 bhp engine & they still state 0w-30 oil,
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Just another note on Mobil 1 versus Castrol Edge:

_________________________

"Some time ago, I was talking to a University pal of my son, who now works for Castrol. Part of his responsibility is analysing and carrying out wear characteristic tests on competitors products. Being a long time petrolhead and obviously interested in using the best products available for my cars, I was talking to him about this very subject, whilst fully expecting him to recommend Castrol products as being the best.

Interestingly, his considered opinion was that the best, widely available, synthetic oil to use is Mobil 1. He said it outperformed even their own 'Castrol Edge' product by a sufficient margin to persuade him that it is the only oil to use for those who care about their engines longevity. For obvious reasons, he doesn't usually state this opinion in public, but it's a good enough reason for me to always use Mobil 1."

_________________________

No idea why someone would just come out with this for no reason, I have read other reasons for Mobil 1 being superior to Castrol Edge but this one is probably my favourite haha. It's very hard to come across actual data on testing the two (without vested interest being present).


----------



## omracing (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks guys I found this from Opie Oils that lists most of the oils that were suggested -

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-2354-lookup ... ilter=2001


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

I've just topped up using Castrol Edge 0W-30, it was not the cheapest. If I've known 5w-30 was fine too I would have put that! :?



Hoggy said:


> Hi, The original spec of 503.01 in the early 2000s was 0w-30.Which I used as the Motol oil contained Ester, it doesn't any more so I stick with 5w-30 504/507 spec.
> Check the Castrol web site for early APX/BAM 1.8 225 bhp engine & they still state 0w-30 oil,
> Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

miknix said:


> I've just topped up using Castrol Edge 0W-30, it was not the cheapest. If I've known 5w-30 was fine too I would have put that! :?


Hi, That Castrol 0w-30 is not the correct spec, especially not for Long Life service regime, but will cause no probs short term.
Hoggy.


----------



## miknix (Jul 26, 2015)

Damn! Well, I'm not following long life regime and my next service is scheduled for January....
But I'm confused by your post now. First you say that 0w-30 is fine for 2000's APX and now you say it is not? 



Hoggy said:


> miknix said:
> 
> 
> > I've just topped up using Castrol Edge 0W-30, it was not the cheapest. If I've known 5w-30 was fine too I would have put that! :?
> ...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

miknix said:


> Damn! Well, I'm not following long life regime and my next service is scheduled for January....
> But I'm confused by your post now. First you say that 0w-30 is fine for 2000's APX and now you say it is not?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, The 0w-30 oil that was avail in the early 2000s was 503.01 which has been superseded by 504/507 & is 5w-30.
That Castrol 0w-30 you have used is 502/505 spec, won't cause any probs short term, but better to use 504/507 in the future, especially for variable service regime.
Hoggy.


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

So I have a question, the "correct" oil is a longlife oil:

QUANTUM LONGLIFE III 5W30 FULLY SYNTHETIC

I'm a bit old school - regular oil changes - maybe as frequently as 6 months. Seems a bit pointless using a longlife oil for that?

So I guess I:

Go for a cheaper oil and these 6 monthly changes, or

Go with the oil above and change less frequently, say annually?

Which is best?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Metrics, Personal choice, but I prefer to use 504/507 & change frequently, there are cheaper brands of 504/507 oils avail. 
Sump sludging prob & turbo on the 1.8T requires good quality oils. If not a keeper use some of Asda oils. :lol: 
3k miles is the longest oil has been in my sump. 
Probably a waste of money, but I like to keep my cars for a long long time.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Metrics said:


> So I have a question, the "correct" oil is a longlife oil:
> 
> QUANTUM LONGLIFE III 5W30 FULLY SYNTHETIC
> 
> ...


I have been using this oil in my 1.8T Audi's for 10 years now (2 S3's, 1 TT).

It is around £24 for 5 litres so not exactly expensive, I only change the oil when the service due message comes up on the DIS which for me is around every 7 or 8 months.

As I said earlier, if you go to Audi or TPS this is the oil they will sell you...


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Metrics said:


> So I have a question, the "correct" oil is a longlife oil:
> 
> QUANTUM LONGLIFE III 5W30 FULLY SYNTHETIC
> 
> ...


My opinion on this would be if you want to do it every 6 months then just use the cheapest FULLY SYNTHETIC 5w/30 you can find.

That's what I would do for cost effectiveness.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

oil threads, can never have enough of them.

I breaked in my engine after the rebuild on the existing oil filter and cheap 5w30 oil that costed 3 euro the litre. According to the oil geeks on here (who all claim their oil is the best to use) my engine is probably doomed to make power and drink 1 litre of oil every 500 KM :lol:

Lets see how screwed my engine is when it goes on the dyno [smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi Hoggy & Ian

What's the view on 10w/40 Quantum oil? Not exactly Asda std :lol: but is actually the grade recommended by APS in Brackley - and many of the chaps (ex AmD from back in the day) there have been working on performance VW/Audi for years.

Apparently 5w/30 is too thin, promoting rattly engines and higher consumption?

Like I said, I'm a bit old school - I prefer fresh oil in mine with a filter every 6 months, and I'm doing 5k a year!

Thoughts?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Metrics said:


> Hi Hoggy & Ian
> 
> What's the view on 10w/40 Quantum oil? Not exactly Asda std :lol: but is actually the grade recommended by APS in Brackley - and many of the chaps (ex AmD from back in the day) there have been working on performance VW/Audi for years.
> 
> ...


Hi, It's not the correct Audi recommended spec & is semi syn not fully synthetic. It is a VAG branded oil but not recommended for the TT.
Hoggy.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Beunhaas said:


> oil threads, can never have enough of them.
> 
> I breaked in my engine after the rebuild on the existing oil filter and cheap 5w30 oil that costed 3 euro the litre. According to the oil geeks on here (who all claim their oil is the best to use) my engine is probably doomed to make power and drink 1 litre of oil every 500 KM :lol:
> 
> Lets see how screwed my engine is when it goes on the dyno [smiley=clown.gif]


Was it mineral oil? I will shortly be using Miller's running-in oil which is a specially formulated mineral oil.


----------



## Metrics (Feb 13, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Metrics said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Hoggy & Ian
> ...


This is true.

However, the oil that is recommended is for longlife services, and that means according to Audi the oil can go 2 years without changing! I think we all agree that the longlife schedule isn't good for the engine either!

Just playing devils advocate [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Oil can protect for up to 2 years, it depends on the type of journeys, lots of start/stop short journeys will wreck even "LongLife" oil long before 2 years/1800 miles is up.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTQS1 (Oct 14, 2013)

My two pen'th.

I'm using Quantum 5w/40 fully synthetic with time/distance servicing of 10,000 miles or twelve months. I've used Quantum oil for over 25 years & never had any engine issues. I discussed the 'best' oil to use on my 225 with a mate of mine, a VW trained technician with over twenty years experience. His advice was on older engines, which will have all have a degree of wear & where seals are possibly not at their best 5w/40 was his recommendation.

Before any one shoots me I'm not saying this is the 'best' oil for a 1.8T engine, merely relaying the info. I was given!


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > oil threads, can never have enough of them.
> ...


Nope. Just full synthetic oil. Every car produced comes from the fabric with full synthetic oil for years and they work great so why would it not work for my engine. Its not that special after all.

Did search for a short time on internet for mineral oil and is barely sold over here. Time will tell when i do a compression test


----------

